
How to Install Linux, Apache, MySQL, PHP (LAMP) Stack on Debian - moe_rafiee
https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-linux-apache-mysql-php-lamp-stack-on-debian?utm_content=how-to-install-linux-apache-mysql-php-lamp-stack-on-debian
======
smt88
I will never understand why Apache and MySQL are still popular, especially
Apache. Is there anyone who still chooses Apache when they could use nginx
instead? And, if so, why?

~~~
arihant
A big reason that comes to mind is easy, cheap availability of people to
install, debug, and customize an Apache setup. Also, availability of one-click
install setups from major hosting providers. The ecosystem for "mere mortals"
is unparalleled.

